# Few pig pics Capt. Mark Robinson



## Capt. Mark Robinson (Jan 9, 2009)

Here are a few pics of some good trout lately. Most fish caught on corkys near rocks in baffin. Fishing has been good to great. With the low tides the redfish have been stacked up. Plum with whte tail notron bull minnows have been best.

Capt. Mark Robinson
www.edgewateroutfitters.com
[email protected]:texasflag


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Capt Mark you make it look easy awesome fishing fella


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

that looks like several pics of same big trout! jkn! Nice job!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice days out.. Water looks good


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Good fish there Mark... Glad to see you finally on 2cool


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

Glad to see you on the pig farm again!


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Da Pink Corky appears to be a great choice. Good pics Capt.
T.K.


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

*Nice*

Good Show Brutha. Thats a heckuva Fatty in pic #4.

Marc


----------



## Huntingrdr (Mar 7, 2006)

Nice job Capt.!


----------



## Capt. Steven Boldt (Apr 14, 2008)

Good job Mark. No, its cool, I would of hated to have to go anyway! I will just hang out in Seadrift with all my 18" ers.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Man...I am drooling over the calm water in the pics. My last foray to Baffin entailed 3-4 footers. No fun. Seems like every year we go in Feb it is that way.

Congrats on those pigs Capt. Mark. I salute your taste in rods, and your ability to fish Baffin's legendary waters on a day when the weather is nice, and lastly, your ability to home in on those pigs!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

those are some beautiful fish!


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

What lure is hanging from the rod in the second photo?


----------



## Capt. Mark Robinson (Jan 9, 2009)

copper top corky fat boy


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Corkies rule


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Great Pics - Mark - see you in March with Quinn and I. I'll be down next week to fish Baffin with a buddy and the following week in Port O for Brent Dworaczyyk's bachalor party.


----------



## JRAMEY (Oct 8, 2008)

Very NIICE fish!


----------



## Capt. Mark Robinson (Jan 9, 2009)

look forward to fishing with you again larry


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice fish, as usual.

I here Dwayne is creep'n around down there.

See you in Port A?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

very nice... great fish... I know many who havent come close this winter!!


----------



## Texhad (Dec 5, 2007)

The worst of those fish is *WONDERFUL*!


----------



## Fishdog (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice catch, Capt. I'll be down that way in a few weeks - how's the water looking in the back?


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Capt.Mark, you make it tough on a man working a retail store 6 days a week right now!!

good fishing dude!


----------

